# Venison shoulder roast



## smoking drew (Sep 26, 2013)

I know it's not smoked but thought I would share this. I took a bone in deer shoulder and seasoned it with salt, pepper, garlic and some smoked paprika that tastes amazing. I also cut in between some larger muscles and packed the rub in. I then layered a tin baking pan with onions, potatoes, carrots and broccoli. Placed two cans of beef broth and some more simple seasonings. Place the shoulder on top of the vegetables and wrap the pan tightly with foil several times. I then placed it in the oven at 350 for 1 hour to jump start the temp, then lowered it to 250 for about 4 more hours. I was shooting for a IT temp of 155 but was shocked to find it was OVER 200 at this point. I checked it and hour earlier than the recipe called for and know my oven temp was spot on. I was worried I dried the meat out and cut the oven off. After unwrapping the shoulder I was pleasantly surprised at how tender the meat was. This was by far the most tender venison I have ever in my life had. We literally pulled the meat with forks like you would pull a butt. It tasted just like a beef roast and was excellent. I don't think I'll ever debone another shoulder after this... Going to smoke my other shoulder.


----------



## smoking drew (Sep 26, 2013)

2013-09-25 11.50.50.jpg



__ smoking drew
__ Sep 26, 2013


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 26, 2013)

Looks mouth watering!


----------



## smoking drew (Sep 26, 2013)

2013-09-25 17.20.38.jpg



__ smoking drew
__ Sep 26, 2013


----------



## smoking drew (Sep 26, 2013)

Woodcutter said:


> Looks mouth watering!



it really was, I was shocked at how juicy it was.


----------



## woodcutter (Sep 26, 2013)

smoking drew said:


> Woodcutter said:
> 
> 
> > Looks mouth watering!
> ...


My nephew asked me to smoke a leg for him last fall. I had not done anything like that before but agreed. He said it was very good.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131091/front-leg-of-venison-whole


----------



## smoking drew (Sep 26, 2013)

Woodcutter that's how I plan to cook my other shoulder.


----------

